# IPOD help Jensen VM9223



## dfunk7 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a Jensen VM9223 head unit. I would like to hook up one of the JLINK accessories so i can run my IPOD touch (1st gen) with all contols on the head units touch screen. Which JLINK cable is compatable and will the head unit require a software update?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Jensen JLINK Cable iPod & iPhone Accessories - Audio/Video Accessories at Onlinecarstereo.com

Jensen jLINK2 iPod & iPhone Accessories - Audio/Video Accessories at Onlinecarstereo.com


----------

